# Matchrute in ca. 5m Länge



## Steffen23769 (3. Mai 2004)

Hi Boardies, 
bin auf der Suche nach einer Matchrute die länger als "normal" ist, so c. 5m sollte sie haben, was ist da auf dem Markt? In den "bekannten" Katalogen ist in dieser Länge wenig zu finden... 

Also Leute gebt mir "Input" 

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Mühen  #h


----------



## Angel-Ralle (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Matchrute in ca. 5m Länge*

Hi Steffen,
also nach meinem Kenntnisstand sind derzeit keine Matchruten über 4,5 m am Markt - vielleicht in England oder bei *** (ich erwähn die Firma lieber nicht - zu teuer und überheblich). #t 
Am Gebrauchtgerätemarkt tauchen ab und zu mal DAM TeleFino in 5,2 m auf. Das sind aber Telematchruten - ganz feines Teil. Ansonsten gab es mal vor ein paar Jahren von Balzer die Dominator Match - aber die war glaube ich gleich 6,40 m lang und auch sündhaft teuer - eine absolute Top-Rute im Fließwasser (schön Rückgrat, sensible Spitze und auch trotz der Länge noch  "handlich" :k 

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Matchrute in ca. 5m Länge*

Moin nach Jena 

Es gibt eine von Cormoran hab ich gesehen... 5,20m aber ich hab noch nix gehört von den Dingern... 90EURONEN soll das Teil kosten, is' mir für'n Experiment zuviel, muß man erstmal in der Hand gehabt haben...


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Matchrute in ca. 5m Länge*

Achso...

DAM Telematch laß ich mal lieber die Finger von, bin Steckrutenfetischist  In der Länge die ich suche kann ichmir den Preis auch nicht aussuchen, kann man bei ner 3,90m Matche noch Kompromisse machen ist bei über 5,00m Schluß mit Kompromißen, da gibts vermute ich mal sehr wenig taugliches, daher auch meine Skepsis gegenüber der Cormoran für "nur" 90€...


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Matchrute in ca. 5m Länge*

Servus. Ich hab ne 5,6 /6m Matchrute. Es gibt einige in der Länge, Eine von Daiwa die kannst vergesen ist schwer und hängt durch ebenso die von Mitchel is auch recht schwer. Einzige Rute die mir gepasst hat war die Browning Aggressor Powermatch kannst mit 5,5m fischen um mit verlängerung in 6m. Wiegt mit 6m grade mal 320gr wurfgewicht so 3 bis 20gr. Mußt halt schaun ob der Angelsport Schirmer noch welche hat haben zum Schluß 170 euro gekostet listenpreis liegt so bei 400.-


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Matchrute in ca. 5m Länge*

Hi Lenzibald,
leider find eich die Browning nirgends mehr  Hab schon rumtelefoniert...

Werde aber morgen mal die Runde Gerlinger/Schirmer/CMW drehen (Kleiner Tagesausflug ) Mal schauen, was da so im Angebot ist


----------



## aalkopf (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Matchrute in ca. 5m Länge*

und warum nimmst du nicht einfach ne bolognese rute?


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Matchrute in ca. 5m Länge*

Moin Aalkopf,
die Frage ist leicht beantwortet... ich mag keine Teleruten, hab sie alle "verbannt" bis auf 4 Stück, meine Urlaubsruten wenn es auf Transportlänge ankommt, ansonsten benutze ich NUR noch Steckruten...

Davon abgesehen, ne gute Bologneserute kostet mindestens genausoviel wie ne Matche über 5 Meter...

Aber Dein Ansatz war richtig  *grins*


----------



## JonSilver (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Matchrute in ca. 5m Länge*

Hy,

von Browning gibt es noch eine mit 4,80 m länge die SYNTEC CARP MATCH , aber das ist ja wieder zu kurz .. gell?

Die Tubertini Match Titanic hat 4,50 aber kann mit einer 70cm Verlängerung auf 5,20m gestreckt werden.

Und dann wär noch die Daiwa MWM173 die hat 5,16 aber bin mir da nicht sicher ob das ne steckrute war.

Bin zwar persönlich zwar kein Fan von Cormoran Produkten aber habe selber ein paar im Sortiment und auch Kollegen von mir haben welche ... und bis jetzt ist auch bei extremen Belastungen weder bei mir noch bei anderen eine Rute gebrochen oder so. Selbst wenn man hat ja 3 Jahre Vollgarantie. Würde bei 90 euro die Rute antesten, wenn sie nicht gut geht hauste sie bei ebay rein da bekommste das Geld schon wieder rein  



soweit erstmal von hier

asso ... kannst ja hier mal schauen die haben nen gutes Sortiment an Matchruten. http://www.matchangler-shop.de/


----------



## Angler505 (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Matchrute in ca. 5m Länge*

Hallo,
hier noch ein paar Ruten aus dem Rutenwald.

ABU Suverän Match ( Grosshändler Pure Fishing )
Vario Match von FOX
Fanatic Match von Tubertini

Wenn du mehr infos haben möchtest einfach schreiben Antwort kommt

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Matchrute in ca. 5m Länge*

Uffa... Ich weiss, dass CMW ne Matchrute von 6,00 m im Programm hat... 4-teilig, WG 2 - 20 g für 485,- (Deluxe) bzw. 595,- (Superdeluxe). Der Blank ist unten 18,5 mm dick - 1,1 mm an der Spitze und wiegt leer 190 g. Bestückt wird das ganze mit Fuji Rollenhalter ud Fuji Hardloy-Matchberingung.


----------

